# Struggling with Clomid side effects?



## fragglerock (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just  a quick hello............Am new to FF and have found your posts extreamly helpful over the past few months!....what an inspirational group of people you are!  

Have started taking clomid 50mg last month.... and ovulated! yippeee.... but the side effects are slowly driving me potty!! and DH is about to move into the shed I am apparently that bad!!!

Mood swings, headaches, sickness, depressed...'wappy' followed by mood swings!!  I really didn't appreciated when the medication would expose me to.... and DH......... but it will all be worth it, i'm sure of that!

So if you are ever feeling any of the above symptoms, or generally fancy a chat..... drop me a line!

Good luck to you all x

History:
Oophorectomy (caused by infarcted dermoid cysts)
Cystectomy x 2 (major abdominal surgery)
Cystectomy x 1 ( day case)
DH Normal
Started on 50mg clomid March 06 - ovulated !!! yipppeee
Awaiting mother nature..............


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello!
Well good luck for this month!   
I should be getting prescribed clomid providing my HSG test comes back all clear!! So we can have mood swings together!


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi fragglerock 
1st wot a gr8 name take me bak to my childhood 
2nd welcome to ff 
3rd ur not on ur own i was on clomid and i had all those side effects  and i was scared of falling preg being so stressed out and risk loosing a good man although he was really patient with me i kept telling hin to leave and find someone who didnt have all the probs i had  even though  i know i hadnt done anything wrong i couldnt stop myself ,
i was that bad i phoned the hosp up and spoke to the cons  PA and explained wot was wrong i had my nxt appoint brought forward and wen i explained to the con she agreed for me to come off the clomid as being the in the emotional state that i was would not make it any easier wen ttc 

i am now taking TAMOXIFEN they do the same thing  as clomid and u take them the same way day 2-6 and these seem to b working although no BFP yet 

it might be worth u doing the same as the side effects are so hard to live with and us hormonal women are hard to live with at the best of times but having side effects aswell makes life even harder for our other half s
good luck and (try not to kill anyone  lol)
steph


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome to FF *fragglerock*  
Have to echo the others what a really cool name!
I noticed you've had some pretty major surgery  
I work on a surgical ward at our local hospital. So I understand 

When I was on Clomid many years ago my DH reckoned I was awful to live with 
 on ovelating on the Clomid ^fingerscrossed you can time  and make your dreams come true....
I will leave you the links to the clomid threads

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,34.0.html

wishing you loads of   &   

*~Dizzi~*


----------



## fragglerock (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the messages...... strange as it may sound, I am feeling much better today! headache gone, mood swinging in a positive ..... not been sick!.... it must be all that positivity we are all sending each other!!

I was a HUGE fragglerock fan as a child.... so the ID seemed the perfect place to use it! haha... I am going through another loopy patch or does anyone else hum the theme tune when you see 'fragglerock' typed  ??!!! LOL 

Just a couple of questions..... what does BFP mean? and how do I add my history into the bottom of the message lol

Thanks Dizzi for your message..... yes have 'been through the mill' as they say in view of gynae history.... don't really want to think about what hurdles await us if this stage of treatment does work  Got to hope and pray that i get pregnant before another dermoid wants to grow.... all these adhesions are not good for the lonely little righty!!! fingers crossed x

Good luck to you all x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi there,
Wecome to FF sounds like u are having a rough time on the Clomid. I go back to the consultant today to get it!!  I can be moody at the best of times so this could be fun.  Will take the name of the other drug with me and mention that. 
To answer your questions BFP means BIG FAT POSITIVE in terms of pregnany.  And to get history on the bottom go to profile right at the very top of the page and then forum profile information on the left and you can add everything in there.


----------



## fragglerock (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi 

Thanks for the BFP and Profile infor... not that good with computers!!  

How did you get on clare at your appointment?

Fraggle


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi fragglerock 
you have got me humming the tune now i can even c them all dancing arond singing 
lol steph


----------



## fragglerock (Mar 9, 2006)

hahahah  have been humming the tune all morning too!!


Can you remember who's who??

Red Gobo  Mokey Wembley Boober ......... i think!!

Arrhhh those where the days!!

Fraggle


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi fragglerock and welcome to ff - u have found the most fantastic site!!

Good luck on the clomid and hope your DH is ok?!!!

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Weve already got the Muppets So 
is this the next group of characters to take over FF?

http://www.fragglerocker.com/info/characters.asp
          
~Dizzi~


----------



## fragglerock (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Kate..


DH is usually very calm and laid  back.... but is having a bit of a wobble now and again!!! my mood swings are that bad I think he is having them in sympathy!!

How's your old bear managing?

Take Care


----------



## fragglerock (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Dizzi

Thanks for the link.... I have laughed my way through the site... I remember the characters now!!! - that takes me back!   LOL

Was wondering if you had happened to meet anyone on your travels at work that has had similar surgical history as little me?  I suppose adhesions from cystectomy (s) could block the fallopian?  Haven't really thought about it until now!! lol... I suppose ovulating is a good start though hey!

Sorry for the ramble.... off to watch the lovely matt in bourne identity with a cream egg...... hahaah

Take care

fraggle x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi fraggle hun - feeling quite thick - what do u mean by the bear hun?

Kate xx


----------



## fragglerock (Mar 9, 2006)

Old bear.... my term for the old man!!x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ah fraggle i like it!!! lol

Understand now!! He is fine hun - at work at the moment


----------

